# Desktop Picture



## Rhisiart (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a reasonably good collection of desktop pictures, many from VladStudio and Intertfacelift.

The problem is that I get bored with them so quickly.

I have yet to find anything better than Apple's Solid Aqua Blue.

Does anyone else default to this?


----------



## sgould (Mar 28, 2007)

I use the calendar ones from OS.  Different picture each month.

http://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/oswebsite/freefun/wallpaper/index.html


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 28, 2007)

That's useful.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 29, 2007)

I use the pictures from PlasmaDesign from the U.K. Their original pictures are great to me.


----------



## Mikuro (Mar 29, 2007)

rhisiart said:


> I have yet to find anything better than Apple's Solid Aqua Blue.
> 
> Does anyone else default to this?


No way! 

I have a huge collection of backgrounds, and I get bored of them, too. So I use ChangeDesktop to keep things interesting. For a while I had it select a random background every 15 minutes. These days I don't have it automatically change it, but I still use it to set a random one whenever I get bored.


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 29, 2007)

I never really see my desktop, but I have two abstract images I made in Photoshop, I did it in Red, Green and Blue (so it's actually six images) and set the desktop to change ever five seconds, I never get tired of it.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 30, 2007)

http://www.mandolux.com/

with many of his high-res photos supporting even multiple 30" setups.


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 30, 2007)

rhisiart said:


> I have yet to find anything better than Apple's Solid Aqua Blue.
> 
> Does anyone else default to this?



I do...


----------



## ora (Mar 30, 2007)

I've always been keen on the ones from Twisted Sun.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 1, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/groups/wallpapers/pool/ has also some nice ones.
Or randomly browse by subject etc at flickr.


----------



## bbloke (Apr 6, 2007)

Depending on what you are looking for, a couple of sites which regularly update with new desktops include:

The Apple Collection

and

MacDesktops

If you want something a bit different, there are some quite nice photos at Yann Arthus-Bertrand's site.


----------



## Spiral Girl (May 16, 2007)

Thanks to Rhisiart for starting this thread.

I really like:

http://www.caedes.net/Zephir.cgi?lib=Caedes::Gallery&gallery=abstract

http://www.desktopwallpapers.co.uk/

S.


----------



## Rhisiart (May 17, 2007)

Spiral Girl said:


> Thanks to Rhisiart for starting this thread.


Diolch (Thanks)! 

If the truth be told, my partner gets infuriated by me constantly changing the desktop and icons.


----------



## Ryozo (May 23, 2007)

My Current Desktop Picture


AWOOOOO!


----------



## reed (Jun 1, 2007)

I always like changing pics on my desktop....here's the latest.
 Nice sites bbloke


----------

